# Sorry for not being around much-



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

So a couple of people know but not sure what may have been passed around..I am getting divorced.  Between that and my new job and the fact my own computer is still in storage I just have a hard time being able to devote time here right now.

The divorce is going well enough, no lawyers and we are still friendly though a bit uncomfortable around each other. When we actually see each other as we still live over 200 miles apart.

My job is going great. I am enjoying the new equipment (tilt skillet, steam kettles and a nice set of steam cabinets, had never used any of them before) finally met the regional manager and he liked me and my food. the customers are liking the new catering choices and specials I have supplied. So things are good, I am busy training a couple of people and writing out recipes and production lists and inventory is a pain but I am really liking this job.

Hope you all here at Cheftalk are good or getting better, hope to be back more often in the next month or so.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

sorry to hear that. 

We'll be here when you're ready to be here.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I know the feeling , and I was married over 20 years.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

gunnar,

thanks for the update... i've been wondering how you've been....glad to know that your job is a good fit for you and you are making a noticable and positive difference......especially with going through what dissolving a marriage takes....i truly am sorry..but as someone said..."mistakes are part of the dues one pays for a full life"......stay well

joey


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

Been married twice, first one for 20 years and the second for 10.  Neither divorce was easy, Gunnar, I sympathize.  Good luck starting your new job and your new life!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

G'day Gunnar,

Great to know you are still out there and managing to get though your tough time on friendly enough terms.

It's really good to hear about your new job and how it is going - keep us updated.  We're here for you.

DC


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Gunnar.. good to see you again!  I'm sorry to hear of your divorce but it's good that you both are handling it as you are.  Good to hear about the new job too! 

Stay in touch and keep us posted as to how things are going.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey man thanks for sharing. So sorry you are going through a divorce I can only imagine how painful it must be. Hope to see you back in the community in due time.


----------

